# Names that can be shortened to "Elle/Ella"?



## SugarBeth

I'm looking for a girl middle name (first name Charlotte) that can be shortened to Elle or Ella, outside of Eleanor and Elizabeth. Can anyone list some names?


----------



## snowangel187

Eliana


----------



## Jodiebump2012

Elena - love this name! x

Eloise
Eliza


----------



## Ecologirl

I have Ellie on my list as I like that or Elle, but DH and I disagree on which one is short for the other. 
There's always Isabelle, Narelle, Adele, Noelle, Michelle. Thats all I can come up with right now, xo


----------



## lexi374

Ariella


----------



## upperwestside

Maribelle, Anabelle, Eloise, Ellis


----------



## SugarBeth

Thanks everyone! 

DD's middle name is Isabelle and our next daughter will be Elizabeth. I'm coming up with a backup name for Elizabeth, which is Charlotte. I want Charlotte Eleanor but DH isn't sure he likes the combination. I really want an Elle or Ella.


----------



## silver_dimond

Gabriella or Gabrielle xx


----------



## Starfish

Elodie


----------



## LuckyFlutter

Elise


----------



## Odd Socks

why not just charlotte elle, or charlotte ella?
xx


----------



## flutterbaby

charlotte emellia


----------



## SugarBeth

Odd Socks said:


> why not just charlotte elle, or charlotte ella?
> xx

It rhymes with our last name, so it would have to be nickname only.


----------



## Anana

How about Rielle?


----------



## JadeBaby75

Elaina, Elain, Elouise!


----------



## keepthefaithx

You can just use ella or elle!!

But 

eliana
elena
elanna
elissa
elora
eleanora
eloisa
elodie
elina
elessa
elisa

xo


----------



## keepthefaithx

Charlotte elle sounds great ....


----------



## keepthefaithx

Why do you need a nickname for a middle name tho hun?


----------



## keepthefaithx

Charlotte imo would sound nice w a short middle name

charlotte grace
charlotte rose
charlotte rae
charlotte may
charlotte lyn
charlotte jean


----------



## Jem_x3

IsabELLA :haha:


----------

